# Screenshots!



## AOKPxFR3AK

Post screenshots of your ICS ROM if you are running 1 HERE!!!! I'm curious to what it looks like  hehee

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjpritch25

Here you go. Aero's CM9 build 5.30

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

AOKP b34 back when I used to have my inc 2:


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

My CM9 bracketKANG pretty self explanatory

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Just found this really old screenshot of my Incredible 2 on the CM9... really old build.


jellybellys said:


> View attachment 18665
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## twister8008

sjpritch25 said:


> Here you go. Aero's CM9 build 5.30
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


Do you have the link for this?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

twister8008 said:


> Do you have the link for this?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13435-unofficial-cm9-for-the-inc2-2012-05-30/


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

My new Daily driver AOKP Build 38

Sent from my AOKP Rom Build 38


----------



## sjpritch25

Sense4

Sent from my vivow using RootzWiki


----------



## bsdesign

Condemned CM7.2 w/ Go Launcher


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Paranoid android v1.4

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG

Thread cleaned up, warnings issued. Some people just need to simmer down.


----------

